# looking at getting a bandsaw mill



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

2508speed said:


> Just checked their web site. Pretty good price with the special they're running. Are you getting the bigger engine? My WM has a 24 HP and will saw anything. Another guy I know has a smaller manual WM with I think a 18 HP and it leaves a little to be desired.
> WM also will make blades for yours and has a resharp program that I use.They clean and set them for about 10 bucks or so.
> I use 10 degree blades for everything I saw. They work great in pine.
> Norwood may have a resharp program too.


Yeah it was a good deal. I did get the bigger engine. 23 HP. Pretty much bare bones though, I did get a bed extension and the trailer package, as well as 10 pack of blades.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Yeah it was a good deal. I did get the bigger engine. 23 HP. Pretty much bare bones though, I did get a bed extension and the trailer package, as well as 10 pack of blades.


There's a thread going right now, started on March 9, about Norwood 36 in the Forestry Forum under the "Sawmills and Milling" section. I'm not a member there but you can read the threads. Lot's of good stuff about anything wood on that web site. Just a FYI.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Scottygvsu said:


> That's a nice looking rig. If it's in the budget, you might as well order the hydraulic options and board return right from the factory. The first day running, you'll wish you had it. It will be a HUGE time and back saver. It also helps with resale if you ever want out of it. You might know a couple young guys that can do the same functions for less $$ though.


Unfortunately my budget was only 10 grand. I went 800 over now. Hopefully I can get by for now cutting the house logs so I can start my build next spring.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Toe boards are nice. I don't know if those come standard on the 36. Are your finished logs going to be D shaped or rounded on two sides. Hope I'm not asking too many questions and being a pest. I'm just interested in different sawmills and how they work. Sawdust in my veins.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

2508speed said:


> Toe boards are nice. I don't know if those come standard on the 36. Are your finished logs going to be D shaped or rounded on two sides. Hope I'm not asking too many questions and being a pest. I'm just interested in different sawmills and how they work. Sawdust in my veins.


No toe boards but I have been considering adding these on. At first I thought I would lift an end with my forks and block the end up then back the forks out, but now see the advantage of having toe boards.I also thought about using a bottle jack somehow also. My logs are going to be 2 sided.


----------

